# Looking for a trainer - Omaha/Council Bluffs area



## rosy2013 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a trainer in the Omaha/ council bluffs area. Also how much is the average a trainer cost. This would be my first time looking at anything like this. Since yaki is my first dog, I don't k ow what to do. Any ideas will help thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I edited your thread title to include the area you're looking in.


----------



## rosy2013 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

The Bellevue obedience club Bellevue Dog Obedience Club, Inc. does classes. Last I knew, the classes were taught in Papillion

Going prices in the Lincoln/Omaha seem to be about $50-75 for a 6-8 week class; often less if you are a member of the club hosting the classes.


----------

